# Pooch Test Please :-)



## Goatgirl80 (Jan 17, 2013)

What do you think? Bred or not? Thanks


----------



## Goatgirl80 (Jan 17, 2013)

Anyone want to make a guess


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

How far along is she supposed to be? Do you have any udder pics? Has she freshened before?


----------



## MylieD (Sep 16, 2013)

My guess is not, but maybe it's too early.


----------



## Goatgirl80 (Jan 17, 2013)

She was at the breeders from Aug 8th until Oct 13th. This will be her FF.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

If she was bred early on, then I'd say no, but if she was bred later, just before you picked her up, it is too early to say.


----------



## Goatgirl80 (Jan 17, 2013)

Here is some more pictures I just took. She looked really swollen in the first ones but not as much now?? You can see her udder in these.. I was finally able to get a quick feel of her udder and it did feel like a start of one. Like a small water balloon.



















Sorry caught her right in the middle of using the bathroom in this lol.. It looks like she is looking at me saying why are you taking so many pictures of my behind. Lol


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

That does look like an udder starting. Then she most likely took at the beginning of breeding time.


----------



## Goatgirl80 (Jan 17, 2013)

Is there a reason why she would look so swollen one day and not the next.... this girl have given me so many mixed signals lol.


----------



## MylieD (Sep 16, 2013)

Yeah, that udder says yes, so I'm changing my vote. Vags do weird things. That's my explanation. ;-) It'll get really swollen and loose when she's close.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

That is strange, in her 1st pics, she looks puffy in the vulva, then in her other ones, she is less poofy. 
Usually they stay poofy and get sloppier/longer as they get closer. I have to say, this one is throwing me off a bit.
Unless she has a precocious udder. And she is coming in and out of season being poofy to non.


----------



## Goatgirl80 (Jan 17, 2013)

Me too... the first pictures where taken Sunday and the others today. So she changed that much in 1 day. I tell you she definitely has me scratching my head everyday with all her mixed signals. Lol.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I hear ya.

One thing you can do have her preg checked, if you want to know for sure.
It could also be a cloudburst pregnancy or she is indeed preggo.

Otherwise, all you can do is wait and see.


----------



## Goatgirl80 (Jan 17, 2013)

Update on this girl...

First due date with the first day she was put in with the buck was Jan 5th. Here she is now (pictures taken over the last few days).. I will get some this afternoon too. How much longer do you think she has?? She keeps showing me mixed signs again... babies look like they have dropped and ligaments looks soft and tail hanging but then the next day she looks like she has a alittle ways to go LOL.


----------



## ShyAnne7 (Nov 28, 2015)

2 weeks 
Thats what we always say when we are waiting on foals.... seems as soon as we think they are ready they wit 2 more weeks! 
She is super cute! Best wishes!


----------



## Redbarngoatfarm (Jul 8, 2015)

I think 2 1/2 weeks, twin bucks -keep us posted!!


----------



## Goatgirl80 (Jan 17, 2013)

I can handle 2 weeks  we are suppose to be going on a small weekend getaway next weekend and I am a nervous wreck that she will go while I'm gone lol...

Here is a side by side picture of her udder on wednesday and then today (friday)


----------



## MylieD (Sep 16, 2013)

Definitely getting bigger! Hopefully she'll hold out for you to get back from your trip.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Do you know how to check ligs?


----------



## Goatgirl80 (Jan 17, 2013)

Yes I do but not a expert with it lol. I known to feel for the "pencils"


----------



## Goatgirl80 (Jan 17, 2013)

And we have yellowish goo and what looks like a tight udder (she wouldn't let me get close enough to feel it)


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Looks promising. Good luck


----------



## ShyAnne7 (Nov 28, 2015)

Keep us posted!!


----------



## Goatgirl80 (Jan 17, 2013)

She started acting funny and wasnt interested in eating so I moved her to the kidding stall. Not 10 minutes later we heard a gush of fluid now she is starting to push some! YAY!


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

Sending happy thoughts. Hope all goes well


----------



## Goatgirl80 (Jan 17, 2013)

We have 2 does!! Yay!! I will get more pictures tomorrow once they are all cleaned up


----------



## MylieD (Sep 16, 2013)

Pretty girls! Congrats!


----------



## ShyAnne7 (Nov 28, 2015)

Congrats!!!


----------



## Goatgirl80 (Jan 17, 2013)

Updated pictures


----------



## Bansil (Jul 23, 2015)

arty::birthday:


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Congrats on the new kids


----------



## dreamacresfarm2 (May 10, 2014)

Nice looking doelings


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

Yay!!!! Congrats on 2 beautiful kids!!!!!


----------



## Goatgirl80 (Jan 17, 2013)

Thanks Everyone!! I'm so excited about them. Now to see what my other one that's due soon gives us. Yay!! she is a boer with a heavy dappled cape the buck she is bred to is a traditional red head white body boer so I'm wondering if we will get any dapple on them. I may start a new thread about her


----------



## Mary K (Jul 1, 2018)

I know this thread was from a couple of years ago, but I found it very informative and love the fact that Goatgirl80 kept it updated until the very end. And I thank you for all the pics! The end result of those 2 precious girls was definitely worth it!


----------

